

Boostrap retro theme Geo - jdcaballero
http://divshot.github.com/geo-bootstrap/

======
monsterix
I am sorry no one, absolutely no one on this planet, can beat my favorite site
by Govind Tiwari:

<http://govindtiwari.blogspot.in/>

And this _is_ (gulps) his site, genuinely.

~~~
spacey
Even worse: <http://www.karl-fritsch.de/>

------
andrewmunsell
It's actually impressive how well you executed that look.

------
hashmymustache
Needs background midi music playing Mortal Kombat

~~~
ipedrazas
That would be the icing of the cake!

------
malux85
10 points to the person who converts the grid system / divs to a GIANT table
layout ;)

------
FailMore
This is also an awesome website (genuinely quite cool imo).
<http://www2.warnerbros.com/spacejam/movie/jam.htm>

------
lr
This is so well done! I just sent it to my team asking if anyone minds if I
switch our apps to use this theme instead of our custom theme.

------
b0b_d0e
I tried to run the site through the GeoCitizer <http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/> but it didn't turn out too well. Love the theme
though, it just needs more animated gifs and it'd be perfect!

------
_pdeschen
Nice execution.

I'm sure some folks in here are too young to remember those days...

------
aroman
This is absolutely fantastic. Reminds me of:
[http://www.constellation7.org/Constellation-
Seven/Josiah/Ind...](http://www.constellation7.org/Constellation-
Seven/Josiah/Index.htm)

------
blackjack160
Looks like the Huff Post Labs site:

<http://labs.huffingtonpost.com/>

But less atrocious.

------
mixmastamyk
I lol'd. <pedantic> I believe that Comic Sans wasn't available in those days.
Everything was in Times New Roman for a long time.

------
btown
Needs more <blink> tags.

------
FailMore
This is just fucking amazing.

------
pibefision
Really horrible. Thank you

------
jkrems
I cracked up when it came to the primary action buttons.

------
trumbitta2
I so much hoped to find some dancing bananas in there...

------
rmrfrmrf
Wow, I am sooooooo using this!

------
artursapek
It's a little busy for me.

------
ubersoldat2k7
My head hurts.

------
message
Oh, my eyes...

